# Need upper body protection - Leatt Body Protector 3DF?



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

This looks like good general upper body protection for AM type riding. My concern is heat, or i.e. how hot is this piece?
I'm not using a neck brace, so that's not the reason I like the looks of this, but it zips on and off, so it eliminates one of the major complaints of the TLD BP 7850-HW  shirt.
Any other ideas are welcome!


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Literally bought both of those in the last few weeks here. Got 1 ride on the Leatt Body Protector, I took out the chest and back piece for the ride, they are pretty thick pieces of armor and made it feel cumbersome for trail/am riding. I was riding in 75 degree weather and it felt fine, the wicking material felt like it was working, I even had a 3/4 length jersey over it. I'm pretty happy with the Leatt piece, I had a good 18 mile ride on it and I really didn't notice I had it on, the zipper works well to to help get it on and off. I wish they made a short sleeve version though.

I also have one ride on the short sleeve Troy Lee armor. It feels bulkier then the Leatt piece, I took out all the rib protection for my ride as it is awkward and cumbersome while wearing a hydration pack that has straps around your waist. The Troy Lee piece came off for me fine, once both are sweat soaked they both gotta be pulled off the Leatt clings to your arms.

Hard for me to pick a favorite between the two this short of time with them, the nice thing about the TLD is that it has a ton of armor, and that almost all of it can be taken off, with the exception being chest and back, the Leatt is less armored, but you can pull off all the armor on that too. If I needed to wear one of them and needed to wear it with the back and chest armor in then I would pick the TLD one.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the mini review...just what I needed. I'm using a lighter hydration pack now (CB Volt), and there's no padding, so I feel a need to have better rib and back protection now. Of course this was prompted by my buddy cracking ribs last weekend on a rock garden. :eekster:

Would you say that both are equally hot, or is one more temperature comfortable?


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

I hear yah, I'm taking my protection more seriously, I had a grade 2 separation of my shoulder 8 weeks ago.

I would say both are about equal, hard to truly compare the ones I have against each other the Leatt is the sleeved one with elbow and the Troy Lee one I have is the short sleeve version. I would say that the Leatt one is more comfortable, as the material is smoother, and its tighter on my body.

I feel the TLD one has a bit of a scratchier feeling material next my skin and is a bit looser. I didn't feel hot in either, the TLD one I wore with a compression tank top underneath and a short sleeve jersey, Leatt I wore with a 3/4 length jersey, both were in the same temperature. I think it depends on your weather too, I have a feeling when its in the summer and into the 80s I probably would rather wear the short sleeve TLD. One concern I have about the Leatt full sleeve is I don't want to wear a full length jersey and it will be way to hot with both, but I don't want to tear up the elbow/sleeves if I bail too. So it's bound to get hot wearing full length or 3/4 length jersey and that thing.

Depending on how you feel about needing shoulder protection or not, If you don't need shoulder or elbow then might want to look at the Leatt 3df vest instead.

If you can try both on that would be best, the chest and back pieces on the Leatt are very thick and rigid compared to the TLD one.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

xhailofgunfirex, thanks again. I have the TLD 5400/5500 elbow/knee pads and although they function pretty well, they're not the most comfy as far as the materials used inside. 

Regarding sizing, can give some insight on both pieces? I'm 5-10/175.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Got another ride on the TLD piece today, definitely recommending this one, the price is easier to swallow then the Leeat full length, it feels good, doesnt get hot and it's a really nice piece of customizable armor.

For sizing I used the one on xsportsprotective Troy Lee Designs BP7850 Upper Body Armor

I'm 5'8" 150 lbs, 36" chest and I'm wearing a medium and it fits just a touch loose, but once its sweat soaked it gets a little tighter.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks xhailogunfire...
I did find another option, although they don't use the 3do foam, it's looks like it would be much cooler, just not as protective. Compression with padding from One Industries. The shorts also look promising.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Waking up an old thread...

So I ordered the Leatt Body Protector 3DF (for sizing purposes, I am 5'8", 44" chest, sorta built like a beer keg). The L/XL fits fine. I have not trail tested it yet. 

The one thing I do NOT like is that it seems you have to cut open the neck of any jersey you plan to wear with the 3DF/Leatt combo. 

Leatt says you put on the:
3DF
then your Leatt
then your jersey under the upper wings but over the F/R struts.

Only one XL jersey of mine stretched enough to make this work, the others are not even close. 

Any thoughts? xhailofgunfirex is this how you used yours?


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

fgiraffe said:


> The one thing I do NOT like is that it seems you have to cut open the neck of any jersey you plan to wear with the 3DF/Leatt combo.
> 
> Leatt says you put on the:
> 3DF
> ...


I can imagine the problem you are running into. I noticed that Leatt advertises that their jacket has those red cords that hold down the brace. However, not on picture can be found showing how they are making this work with a jersey. The only way I could imagine it working is if you cut slits in the top of your jersey and pulled them through. This piece was a non-option for me anyway since it is long sleeve. If they made a short sleeve I would have considered. I still can't wrap my head around how people are even wearing these full body armor suits with their Leatts. Are they pulling/stretching their jersey around their leatt? Not wearing a jersey at all (awful)?


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

*Update after one weekend...*

So I now have three days of riding in on my Leatt 3DF, I'm keeping it. 
Last year I used the TLD 7850 short sleeve shirt and separate elbow pads. 
I plan to use it for resort, lift-assisted DH riding. Can't see wearing it for much pedal riding except during temps under 60F.

I'll get around to a real review soon, but some thoughts:

*What I like about the Leatt 3DF:*

Front zipper for easier on/off.
Lighter material that wicks better than the TLD.
Much much better back protection that the TLD.
The 3DF padding works! I went OTB on a rock garden and landed with my arm hitting a rock about the size of my head. I was left with only a mild bruise on my arm (through the padding!), I am sure it would be been broken otherwise. 


*Still not sold on:*

Yes, you pretty much have to stretch your jersey over the 3DF AND the Leatt neck brace. Putting on your jersey is like mounting a tire. Around your neck.  The jersey isn't tight on your neck, it is tight on the Leatt brace. 
So once you put the Leatt brace on for the day, it is on. No more taking it off during the chair lift up, or for lunch, etc. 
I wrote Leatt about this and they suggested tucking your Leatt shoulder wings under your jersey neck hole, but this did not work on my jerseys either. So I just cut one jersey to fit. I'm looking at picking up a cheapie long sleeve jersey from Target. I'm old, I don't need to look cool anyway. A plain shirt is more my speed anyway. :eekster:
It's still not super easy to get off at the end of the day.
Have not ridden in temps over 90F with it, not sure how it will be when it is hot. 
In a sliding fall I am not sure how well the elbow pads will stay in place.


*Remains to be seen/Unknown after one weekend:*

How durable it is. The pads are heavy duty, the jacket material itself feels very light. 
I'm lucky to ride in the Sierras, where it is not humid at all. I am not sure I could wear either of these in more humid areas.


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the review fgiraffe! There isn't enough detailed info about these products on here. This was a huge help.

Not trying to thread jack but this is what I'm running right now and it seems to be the most bombproof/lightest/breathable combination out there. Note this is only if you are running a Leatt and want a full armor setup.

*Layers are:*
*1)* TLD 7850 with the all the pack protection removed (some have to be cut out
*2)* Leatt DBX Comp 4 
*3)* POC VPD 2.0 Spine 16L Pack

The reason why i have gone with this setup is because it is the least amount of layers/material on your body but is SUPER protective. The 7850 offers excellent chest, shoulder, and rib protection in a lightweight breathable package that is Leatt compatible. I then remove the pads from the back to allow my Leatt to sit flush and for greater breathability. It is pointless to have any back pads in the 7850 when using the POC VPD 16L spine pack (I prefer to always ride with a pack if I am in a armored ride). The pack protector in this goes WAY lower than the Leatt 3DF or 7850. The 7850 and 3df are what many argue pseudo back protectors. They will help but not like a hardshell or VPD will when going OTB in a rock garden.


----------

